# Do you need planning permission to erect a field shelter?



## emmysophie96 (11 January 2009)

As per the subject title.  We have someone keeping horses in a field opposite us and they're in the process of erecting what looks like a shelter.  I certainly don't mind if it helps the horses but was always of the opinion that you need to apply for permission to erect one. Anyone know??


----------



## amc (11 January 2009)

I THINK if it's a MOBILE field shelter you don't need planning permission but it must be mobile with the ability to be moved, on skids or something similar, not sure if this varies from area to area though, have a look on your local council site as they often have this information available to view on line, hope this helps a bit !


----------



## NoCollection (11 January 2009)

You only need planning permission in an AONB or a National Park. If it stops being mobile i.e. they put down a base and never move it, then it needs planning permission.


----------



## Chex (11 January 2009)

Thats what I thought too, if its mobile then you don't need permission (as long as there's no solid base). I'm sure it'll probably be more complicated than that though.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (11 January 2009)

I think it might also depend on how the land is banded by the local council. I think slightly different rules apply if they are putting it up farmland - and as some one else said if they are putting down a permanent base. You can speak to your local planning dept for advice without dropping them in it. If they do need pp they may not know.


----------



## emmysophie96 (11 January 2009)

Don't think its mobile as such but doesn't look like they're putting in any kind of permanent base.  Hopefully they will stain it so its not so obvious against the landscape.
Its old council owned land so not farmland and TBH I think they're crazy for keeping them there because it floods badly and turns into a bog at the slightest bit of rainfall.  The last two winters they've had to move them elsewhere for about 3 months  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 They don't seem to know about poo picking and they're not that quick to remove the large amount of ragwort that grows in the summer.  He's a bloody blacksmith aswell so you think he'd know better.  I don't want to cause them any hassle though because at least the horses will have somewhere dry to get into !!


----------



## amc (11 January 2009)

You could try 'phoning your local council and ask......don't let them know where exactly just  ask a general question ?


----------



## snaffle (11 January 2009)

there is an appeal letter here
http://www.redmire.co.uk/mobile_field_shelters
which might be useful to you.


----------



## SnoopyDoo (11 January 2009)

We've just put up a stable in our field on a gravelly base with rubber matting over the gravel and then bedding on top.  (So its not on a solid base.) There was a shed there years ago for the (now deceased) donkey.  Someone alerted the council and they came out and checked it over and said they weren't  interested as the stable was replacing the shed which was already there.  And as there was a horse in the field it was obviously being used for him to shelter in.  So council were quite happy.


----------



## VLHIEASTON (11 January 2009)

As long as its just put on the grass and not fixed to a base and is therefore moveable, you do not need PP.


----------



## PeterNatt (11 January 2009)

The above answers are I am afraid incorrect.

You do need planning pemission for field shelters even if they are mobile.  Some local authorities are not as rigid as others regarding mobile ones but if someone  complained then they would take action.  They would also look at their records  to see if the fields had planning permission for change of use from agricultural to equestrian use.  If they did not then they would have to apply for that as well.


----------



## ladyt25 (11 January 2009)

We got planning for one of our field shelters but not for the other one and so far so good. They have both been there (along with the stables) for many years now anyway so think we've got away with that one! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





You do need it generally and some councils unfortunately are more strict and stubborn than others. I think it's easier to erect one though if it is mobile (ie not on a concrete base) as I don't actually think there is a lot the council can do about it (although some will try)! Always best to find out re PP in my opinion though.


----------



## Donkeymad (11 January 2009)

That being the case, why do almost all mobile shelter sellers say you do not need PP, and why has everybody got this so very wrong?


----------



## amc (11 January 2009)

Be interested in replies to this post as I honestly did think if a shelter was "mobile" you didn't  need PP, but only talking about my local area, north Essex, but at the same time appreciate the shelter must be really moblie skids or something similar......


----------

